# IRCAM tools now 'not authorized'???? (SOLVED)



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2013)

Updated the verb v3 this just released and now ALL my IRCAM tools (especially SPAT - which I used on ALL mixes) is now 'not authorized??

Tried uninstalling and reinstalling - no difference.

Removed the new verb v3 - no diff.

Is anyone else having issues with IRCAM authorization?


It is a show stopper on delivering mixes :evil: 


Thanks for any help you can be.

(I am fearful with all the discussed ilok issues to log in and check that out.)????


IMPORTANT - all other ilok software and libraries on that puter are opening just fine.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2013)

Geez!!!!!!!! There is an 'ilok UPDATE tool utility' on their site - that seems to have corrected the issue. Hope my 2 hours of searching and worry helps someone else. :D


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 25, 2013)

Same thing happened here. I had to reinstall Spat after installing Verb v3 - there are some information about it on their download page. Btw, I am really looking forward to Spat x64. I am using jBridge at the moment but the combination is not paticularly stable. How do you work with Spat if I may ask?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2013)

JohannesR @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Same thing happened here. I had to reinstall Spat after installing Verb v3 - there are some information about it on their download page. Btw, I am really looking forward to Spat x64. I am using jBridge at the moment but the combination is not paticularly stable. How do you work with Spat if I may ask?



Primarily to set back (and panning) certain elements. Works wonderfully on 'in your face' synth parts that need some tucking. I also LOVE it on LASS - just what the DR ordered in that regards.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 25, 2013)

JohannesR,

To best answer the intent of your question, I believe Rob uses Nuendo in 32-bit mode. So he has no pressing need for SPAT 64-bit now.

HTH


.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 25, 2013)

Apart from a little slow GUI, I have been able to use SPAT 32-bit inside Cubase 7 (latest update) 64-bit with no problems.

It works fine...just a few GUI quirks.

Works well even in demanding sessions with high memory bandwidth. 

However, it may crash Cubase sometimes. 

That is the only downside.


Tanuj.


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 25, 2013)

Jack Weaver @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> JohannesR,
> 
> To best answer the intent of your question, I believe Rob uses Nuendo in 32-bit mode. So he has no pressing need for SPAT 64-bit now.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jack. That was exactly what I was wondering about


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 25, 2013)

vibrato @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> Apart from a little slow GUI, I have been able to use SPAT 32-bit inside Cubase 7 (latest update) 64-bit with no problems.
> 
> It works fine...just a few GUI quirks.
> 
> ...



Yes, my experience exactly. It has Cubase crashing at least two times a day, which for me is close to unacceptable. Hopefully a true 64-bit version will solve that.


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 25, 2013)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Geez!!!!!!!! There is an 'ilok UPDATE tool utility' on their site - that seems to have corrected the issue. Hope my 2 hours of searching and worry helps someone else. :D



From their web page:

Windows users must have all their Flux:: plug-ins at the same release number. If they previously install some plug-ins and want to install a new one, they MUST re-install all plug-ins in order to avoid licence authorization issues.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 25, 2013)

It is a bit more rare for me - the crash from SPAT.

My system crashes more than two times a day if I am switching between heavy projects which happens sometimes on movies when I am juggling cues. 

But the reason is not SPAT, it is in fact Breeze.

Even though 2C Audio recently claimed to have fixed this problem, it is in fact not solved.

I have sent the bug reports to them and they are investigating. 

For me, the Breeze update did nothing. It will still crash Cubase in high memory situations - specially when switching between two heavy projects or more.

Looking forward to SPAT 64 - That will be awesome!

Breeze is a big problem when I have to render by opening different sessions and also during notation preparation in Cubase. After the current project, I am sadly going to give it a rest. 

Tanuj.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2013)

JohannesR @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu Jul 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez!!!!!!!! There is an 'ilok UPDATE tool utility' on their site - that seems to have corrected the issue. Hope my 2 hours of searching and worry helps someone else. :D
> ...




That was the first thing I checked (all were same release #'s)and no fix - only their 'ilok update utility' fixed the problem


----------



## re-peat (Jul 25, 2013)

I have _never_ had SPAT crash anything (apart from my interest in every other spatialization device). Honestly: solid as une roche. 32-bit AU in Logic 9. Heaven.

What I am curious about though is if Flux:: will implement their SampleGrabber plug-in (part of the Pure Analyzer system) in the new version of SPAT. I hope they do. In fact, it is the only thing where I feel that an otherwise faultless SPAT can still be improved (apart from the 64-bit compatibility of course). 
With the SampleGrabber tool (or something similar), one could run SPAT outside of your DAW, route up to 8 signals from the DAW into SPAT and then send SPAT's output back into the DAW. That would terminate the current issue of not being able to use SPAT as a true mixing stage in Logic, due to all sorts of limitations of the DAW and the AU plug-in format.

On the subject of working with SPAT: I once said I'd make a little video describing the various parameters of SPAT, and how to use them, but I never got any further than a rough, clumsy draft, and eventually decided to cast the project aside. Making videos is obviously not my thing. 
Anyway, that first draft does exist and rather then letting it slowly desintegrate on my back-up HD, maybe someone might find it not a complete waste of time to *watch it*. Stranger things have happened. It's 171 MB in size and around fifteen minutes long (which is obviously way too long, I know, but I couldn't be bothered to edit it) and it goes over all the functions and parameters which made me fall madly in love with this remarkable software.

_


----------



## antoniopandrade (Jul 25, 2013)

Piet! I think it might've been me who haggled that video out of you. I'm glad you decided to share it, I'll definitely find it very useful.

As an aside, has anyone tried opening the new Verb on VEP? The GUI hangs on both my PC and Mac. I contacted Flux about it and one of their developers got back to me and said it might be an OpenGL issue, and he was looking into getting a VEP copy to test it.


----------



## re-peat (Jul 25, 2013)

antoniopandrade @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> Piet! I think it might've been me who haggled that video out of you.(...)


Antonio, yes, it was you. I was just about to PM you to let you know about this, but that is now no longer necessary of course. I hope there's at least a few minutes in that video which will make you not regret watching it.

_


----------



## antoniopandrade (Jul 25, 2013)

re-peat @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> antoniopandrade @ Fri Jul 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Piet! I think it might've been me who haggled that video out of you.(...)
> ...



Well, rest assured I have already picked up on valuable info and I'm not even 3 minutes into the video. Thank you VERY much for making it available. o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 26, 2013)

re-peat @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> I have _never_ had SPAT crash anything (apart from my interest in every other spatialization device). Honestly: solid as une roche. 32-bit AU in Logic 9. Heaven.
> 
> What I am curious about though is if Flux:: will implement their SampleGrabber plug-in (part of the Pure Analyzer system) in the new version of SPAT. I hope they do. In fact, it is the only thing where I feel that an otherwise faultless SPAT can still be improved (apart from the 64-bit compatibility of course).
> With the SampleGrabber tool (or something similar), one could run SPAT outside of your DAW, route up to 8 signals from the DAW into SPAT and then send SPAT's output back into the DAW. That would terminate the current issue of not being able to use SPAT as a true mixing stage in Logic, due to all sorts of limitations of the DAW and the AU plug-in format.
> ...



Many thanks Piet for posting I'll check this out today - I am sure there is much to learn from it.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 26, 2013)

Nince one Piet! There were a few things I had not understood fully it seems.

I am still however confused as to what the elevation fader does actually.

I am not able to detect much change at all in the sound.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 26, 2013)

Very informative exposition on SPAT. Flux should be paying you for this. Much better than any marketing they've done. 

Learned a lot and finally can appreciate Verb for what it can be. There is one little spot in the graphics where you've labeled Liveness as 'Lightness'. It is understandable as the slider next to it is named Heaviness. 

SPAT gets a bigger place in the arsenal here now. 

Thanks for the public service. 

.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 26, 2013)

vibrato @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> Nince one Piet! There were a few things I had not understood fully it seems.
> 
> I am still however confused as to what the elevation fader does actually.
> 
> I am not able to detect much change at all in the sound.



As I understood it elevation might be the height of the sound source in the virtual 3D room and pitch then the altitude (see the pic). For examples of a non-standard altitude think horns holding their bell up or celli projecting their sound slightly upwards towards the roof. Whether this changes the sound at all should then be dependent on the width of radiated angle (yaw). But that is just a guess.


----------



## re-peat (Jul 27, 2013)

There’s a whole lot of SPAT power which remains untapped when using it as a ‘simple’ stereo spatializer (as most of us do, I imagine). You’d have use the software in a full surround 3D mix to experience everything it is capable of, and to hear what every single parameter precisely does in such a complex environment. Every spatial phenomenon that happens outside or beyond the limited two dimensions of a stereo field (and there’s an awful lot which does) can’t be worked with in a 2-channel mix. Which means that several of SPAT’s parameters are of little use until you go fully surround and 3D. As Hannes correctly suggested.

Since I still dwell in stereo land, I’ve only familiarized myself with those parameters and functions that actually make _a musically relevant difference in stereo mixes_.

What most of us want to do with SPAT, are relatively simple things: put the Sample Modeling instruments in amongst sampled ambiences, make LASS sit with CineBrass comfortably and convincingly, simulate a space around the AmericanD or a TrueKeys piano that is compatible with Spitfire’s … little things like that. And from that angle, I think I covered most of what needs to be covered in that video. 
(Watching it back though, I now feel I should have paid a little bit more attention to the ‘Room Response’ section, in other words: the very important Early and Cluster reflections. In my video, I simply mess about a little with the faders of those parameters, where a more analytical and systematic approach would have been much preferable. Maybe next time. If I ever get this video thing in my fingers.)

_


----------



## doubleattack (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for this very informative video about SPAT. I really appreciate the _written _explanations! In this way there is a big chance to catch every detail even for non-native english speaking people.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 29, 2013)

Piet,

I agree, SPAT will shine much more in a multi-channel configuration. I understand what height is supposed to be doing but I have not yet heard any audible effect in a stereo setting. 

May be it is useful for surround and particularly Atmos environment.

I saw the latest Superman in Atmos and there seems to be more separation in the mix between music, dialogue and sfx.

Though, even that could not convince me of the movie and the music was absolutely buried behind heavy action and sfx during the final sequences. 

I am very convinced of SPAT but get lost sometimes with all the parameters. I used VERB recently on a score but took a long time to get a good sound out of it for my brass. The cluster section particularly was a problem because I just did not get how to make it sound a particular way.

There were some weird resonances. Perhaps, I should stick to SPAT for the entire spatial arrangement with the verb integrated. It also has fewer parameters to deal with.

I am going to study it further next month even though I have had it for months.

It really shines with Samplemodeling but I am tempted to replace FORTI with SPAT for a test template.


Thanks once again for a very detailed video.


Tanuj.


----------



## tdavilio (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm using 64 bit Cubase 6.5 windows 7. Spat used to work, now it doesn't. Have been going back and fourth with tech support, still nothing. I use jbridge and around the time Verb 3 was released I started having major problems. Have downloaded the latest version of ilok from flux. Verb 3 works but not spat. Have uninstalled and reinstalled countless times. Full uninstall of dlls flux folder and everything related to flux. Deleted it all. Started fresh by again installing ilok update and just tried spat and not loading verb 3 . Still no good. I'd much rather use spat then verb 3, plus I have spat on numerous projects and if I have to reopen them I'm screwed. I don't know else to try. Spat GUI does show up but it says not authorized. I did everything tech support said, but.....
If anyone can think of anything else I could try please let me know.
Thanks,tony


----------

